# Приставки о-/об-



## lena55313

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, не сталкивался ли кто-нибудь из вас с информацией, почему некоторые слова имеют приставку о-, а другие приставку об-? 
Интересуют только слова , в которых корень начинается с согласной, а за ней идет гласная. Я пока просмотрела в словаре слова, у которых корни начинаются с В, Г и Д. 
И на первый взгляд никакой системы нет, но так ведь не бывает. Должен же быть какой-то принцип)))

Смотрите, что получилось:
1. Со словами на В подавляющее большинство принимают приставку об-. Исключений всего 3: _овевать, овивать (_есть также варианты_ обвевать и обвивать)_ и _овеществлять_. 
2. Со словами на Г наоборот: на об- только два слова: _обгадить _и _обговорить_, а все остальные с приставкой о-.
3. Со словами на Д - слов примерно поровну. _Обдать, обделить, обдувать_, но _одержать, одобрить, одуматься, и т. д._
Использовала словарь Аванесова, слова выбирала только по одному на каждый корень. 

Я предположила, что приставка об- говорит о том, что действие над объектом совершается со всех сторон, а приставка о- больше говорит о линейном действии. Но сюда не вписываются слова _огородить_ и _обделить_. От гласной в корне тоже, похоже, это не зависит. 

Буду рада вашим мыслям и предположениям.


----------



## Vovan

Заметьте: _обговорить _- _оговорить_; _обдумать(ся)_ - _одуматься _и т.д. Лишь иногда "об-" заменяет "о-", в остальных случаях это разные префиксы (впрочем, единого мнения на сей счет у академиков нет). Некоторые первоначальные сведения об их семантике можно почерпнуть из словаря Ожегова:
О Толковый словарь Ожегова онлайн
ОБ Толковый словарь Ожегова онлайн


----------



## lena55313

Vovan said:


> Заметьте: _обговорить _- _оговорить_;


Это я уже заметила. Слова эти разные по значению. Я общий принцип пытаюсь найти, чтобы его вот прям сформулировать. Приставка О добавляется к корню в таких-то случаях, приставка об- в других. 
Кстати, смотрите, что академики пишут по вашей ссылке: _Приставки о-, об-, обо- представляют собой фонетические варианты одной приставки, зависящие от следующих за ней звуков и звуковых сочетаний и не различающиеся по значению._
Но ведь это не так.  Потому что, если это так, то должна быть система, где эти сочетания были бы описаны. А пока из тех слов, что я выписала, можно сказать, что об- и о- чередуются как бог на душу положит. Ведь не назовешь же правилом, что перед корнем _вещь_-, пишется о-, а с  корнями на _в+гласная_ пишется об-. И так по каждой букве алфавита. Это же сколько правил наберется. ))) Это уже не правила, а набор исключений.


----------



## lena55313

Spoiler: Выписанные слова






*об+вАххх**о+вАхх*обвалитьсяобваритьсяобвеватьовеватьобвезтиовеществитьобвенчатьобвернутьобвеситьобветриться обветшатьобвешатьобвиватьовиватьобвинитьобвиснутьобводитьобводнитьобвозитьобволакиватьобвороватьобворожитьобвыкнутьобвязать*об+гАххх**о+гАххх*обгоретьогарокобгадитьогибатьобговоритьоговоритьоголятьоголодатьоголтетьогородитьогорошитьогорчатьогузокогульный*об+дАххх**о+дАххх*обдатьодариватьобделатьодетьобделитьоделитьобдёргатьодёрнутьобдиратьодержатьодобритьодолетьодолжитьодомашнитьобдуватьодуванчикобдумыватьодуматьсяобдуриватьодурачитьодухотворятьодушевлять*об+жАххх**о+жАххх*обжаловатьоженитьобжаритьожеребитьсяобжатьожесточитьсяобжечьожечьсяобжитьоживатьобжатьожидатьобжулитьожиреть




Здесь слова только со славянскими корнями.


----------



## Assiduous student

Лена, я не носитель, и не имею глубокое знание об этом, но я бы хотел обратить внимание на это слово - не с В, Г или Д, а с П: опереться. Я был удивлен на днях, когда заметил в словаре, что спряжается как обопрусь (с двумья согласными; но оперся с одним)!!!!!  Значет, есть и О и ОБО в одной парадигме, что стоит заметить....


----------



## lena55313

Assiduous student said:


> Значет, есть и О и ОБО в одной парадигме,


Да, очень странное слово. Обычно приставка _обо-_ заменяет приставку _об-_, если в начале корня идут подряд два согласных. Можно даже сказать, что это похоже на правило, потому что таких вариантов очень много. Например: об*дир*ать - обо*др*ать, об*зыв*ать - обо*зв*ать и т.д. 
Но в то же время есть такие слова, где перед корнем, у которого два согласных, идет приставка об-. Об*хват*ить, об*стрел*ять, об*треп*ать. 
Мне кажется, что в вашем примере произошла ассимиляция Б. Потому что логичнее было бы написать: _обпёрся_, _обпереться_. Но такие варианты совершенно не звучат. 
Я пока в словаре нашла только ассимиляцию корневой буквы В с приставкой об-. Например, слово _обоняние _произошло от слова _вонь_. И приставка была об- = Об-вонять. (Этимологический словарь Фасмера) И еще слова: оболочка = об+волочь, обычай=об+выкнуть, обязать=об+вязать.


----------



## Assiduous student

Лена, можно рассматривать эти слова также: ошарашивать, обшаривать. та же самая приставка, и то же самое корневое согласное (ш), но в одном о- а в другом об-. что тоже уместно - о стену и об стену (хотя не существительные, но феномен идентичный). Было бы прескасно наткнуться на монографии об этом, или даже если бы вы сами написали монографию.


----------



## lena55313

Assiduous student said:


> ошарашивать, обшаривать. та же самая приставка, и то же самое корневое согласное (ш), но в одном о- а в другом об-


А ведь эти слова тоже отличаются по направлению действия. _О*шараш*ить _(линейное движение, которое закончилось при соприкосновении с объектом) = ударить, шарахнуть, рвануть, резануть. Об*шар*ить (круговое движение по поверхности объекта или внутри него)=обыскать объект со всех сторон. 


Assiduous student said:


> Было бы прекрасно наткнуться на монографии об этом


Пока я ничего не нашла. Если так и не найду, придется весь словарь на букву О до конца штудировать)))


----------



## Assiduous student

lena55313 said:


> А ведь эти слова тоже отличаются по направлению действия. _О*шараш*ить _(линейное движение, которое закончилось при соприкосновении с объектом) = ударить, шарахнуть, рвануть, резануть. Об*шар*ить (круговое движение по поверхности объекта или внутри него)=обыскать объект со всех сторон.
> 
> Пока я ничего не нашла. Если так и не найду, придется весь словарь на букву О до конца штудировать)))


 
Спасибо за объяснение. Я не знал что эта приставка по разному употребляется, в зависимости от того, линейное или круговое указанное действие. Но в основном поянтно что круловое движение должно писаться с об-. Вы меня кое-чему учили здесь.


----------



## Maroseika

lena55313 said:


> А ведь эти слова тоже отличаются по направлению действия. _О*шараш*ить _(линейное движение, которое закончилось при соприкосновении с объектом) = ударить, шарахнуть, рвануть, резануть. Об*шар*ить (круговое движение по поверхности объекта или внутри него)=обыскать объект со всех сторон.


Сравнивать лучше слова с одним корнем и разными приставкам. Шарить и шарашить - не родственные слова.
Не думаю, что дело в разнице между характером движения. Вот какое определение приставки *об-* (помимо совпадающих со значениями приставки *о-*) дает словарь Ефремовой:
Словообразовательная единица, выделяющаяся в глаголах совершенного вида со значением: *превзойти другого *с помощью действия, названного словами, от которых соответствующие глаголы образованы (обскакать, обхитрить, обыграть и т.п.).


----------



## lena55313

Maroseika said:


> Сравнивать лучше слова с одним корнем и разными приставкам. Шарить и шарашить - не родственные слова.


Хорошо, давайте сравним однокоренные слова. Хотя бы из тех, что я уже выписала.
_Обговорить-оговорить_. _Обговорить _- со всех сторон рассмотреть тему. _Оговорить_: 1. Нанести вред другому человеку посредством слова (тот же самый удар, как и в слове ошарашить). 2. Оговорить условия (не все, а точечно).
_Обделить - оделить. Обделить _= хитростью не дать человеку его законную долю. А что такое хитрость? Еще говорят выкружить, но это уже феня. Мне в слове _обделить _видится какое-то хождение вокруг да около, ходит такой хитрый человек вокруг другого и кусочки от него откусывает.  _Оделить _= подарить (однократное направленное действие).


Maroseika said:


> Вот какое определение приставки *об-* (помимо совпадающих со значениями приставки *о-*) дает словарь Ефремовой:


А вот что пишет Даль:
ОБ предлог о см. о. Во многих случаях, слитно, *заметна разница или оттенок в предлогах о и об*, как легко убедиться, пробежав слова эти, *но дать на это общее правило трудно. * Толковый словарь Даля
В словаре Ефремовой я такого определения, какое вы дали, не нашла. По ссылке видно, что она вообще не делает различий между приставками о- и об-. О-


----------



## lena55313

Assiduous student said:


> Я не знал что эта приставка по разному употребляется, в зависимости от того, линейное или круговое указанное действие.


Это только мое предположение, основанное на личных ощущениях. Нигде в литературе я такого разделения не встречала. )))


----------



## Maroseika

lena55313 said:


> _Обделить - оделить. Обделить _= хитростью не дать человеку его законную долю. А что такое хитрость? Еще говорят выкружить, но это уже феня.


Боюсь, здесь вы входим в область народной этимологии. Живой язык так не работает.
Разумеется, словарное толкование редко бывает всеобъемлющим и покрывающим все слова языка. Как уже указывалось в этой ветке, пары вроде оговорить/обговорить относятся к трудным случаям, не подпадающим под общее определение.



> В словаре Ефремовой я такого определения, какое вы дали, не нашла. По ссылке видно, что она вообще не делает различий между приставками о- и об-. О-


Например, вот.


----------



## lena55313

Maroseika said:


> пары вроде оговорить/обговорить относятся к трудным случаям, не подпадающим под общее определение.


Попробуйте найти другую пару))) 


Maroseika said:


> Например, вот.


Увидела, спасибо. 
Просто дело в том, что словари дают описание множества частных случаев. Ефремова в вашем примере дает слова со значением превзойти в чем-то, но то же слово _обскакать _имеет и прямое значение = _проскакать _на коне _вокруг _(усадьбы). То есть, прямое значение кругового движения здесь остается. Да и в остальных словах тоже, хоть они в этих примерах и употреблены в переносном значении. Обхитрить = окутать своей хитростью, обыграть = сложный мыслительный процесс, заходы с разных сторон, приведшие к победе.  
Так вот, словари описывают множество частных случаев, но как-то бессистемно. 
У меня возникла теория.))) Давайте все вместе попробуем ее опровергнуть. Найти два однокоренных слова на об- и о-, которые бы не имели противопоставления: движение по кругу/окутывание со всех сторон vs линейное движение.


----------



## lena55313

Assiduous student said:


> Я был удивлен на днях, когда заметил в словаре, что спря*г*ается как обопрусь (с *двумя *согласными; но оперся с одним)!!!!!


Я, кажется, нашла для вас кое-что полезное. _Грамматический словарь русского языка. Зализняк А.А._ Лучше не пользоваться онлайн словарем, а скачать PDF-файл, он нагляднее. В словаре классифицированы все склонения и спряжения русских слов. Глаголы по классификации Зализняка имеют 16 типов изменений при спряжении. А у этих типов еще есть подтипы. Ваш глагол _опереться _относится к типу *9b/c" // 9b, ё, /\  *В этой формуле каждая буква, цифра и черточка что-то означают. 9 - тип глагола, *// - *наряду с; *ё* -имеет чередование е/ё,  .*/\* - нерегулярная форма. 
В словаре слова даются с инверсией, т.е. не в алфавитном порядке, а с конца, т.е. отсортированы по окончаниям. Пример:
 с*молильный *
*солильный* 
све*рлильный*
Эти слова идут друг за другом в инверсионном порядке, а в прямом алфавитном порядке они бы отсортировались так:
*свер*лильный
*смол*ильный
*соли*льный
Как пользоваться словарем: 1. Найти нужное слово в словаре (помня об обратном порядке). 2. Найти в пояснении (для глаголов это страницы 87-135) тип спряжения. 3. Найти в словаре другие глаголы того же типа.


----------



## Assiduous student

lena55313 said:


> Я, кажется, нашла для вас кое-что полезное. _Грамматический словарь русского языка. Зализняк А.А._ Лучше не пользоваться онлайн словарем, а скачать PDF-файл, он нагляднее. В словаре классифицированы все склонения и спряжения русских слов. Глаголы по классификации Зализняка имеют 16 типов изменений при спряжении. А у этих типов еще есть подтипы. Ваш глагол _опереться _относится к типу *9b/c" // 9b, ё, /\  *В этой формуле каждая буква, цифра и черточка что-то означают. 9 - тип глагола, *// - *наряду с; *ё* -имеет чередование е/ё,  .*/\* - нерегулярная форма.
> В словаре слова даются с инверсией, т.е. не в алфавитном порядке, а с конца, т.е. отсортированы по окончаниям. Пример:
> с*молильный *
> *солильный*
> све*рлильный*
> Эти слова идут друг за другом в инверсионном порядке, а в прямом алфавитном порядке они бы отсортировались так:
> *свер*лильный
> *смол*ильный
> *соли*льный
> Как пользоваться словарем: 1. Найти нужное слово в словаре (помня об обратном порядке). 2. Найти в пояснении (для глаголов это страницы 87-135) тип спряжения. 3. Найти в словаре другие глаголы того же типа.



Спасибо за это, и за поправку по поводу "двумя". Викисловарь тоже классифицирует глаголы по системе Зализняка, но только посмотрел, и "опереться" явялвется единственным глаголом того типа.... Русский викисловарь (в отличие от английского викисловаря) -- моя Библия...


----------



## lena55313

Assiduous student said:


> но только посмотрел, и "опереться"


Глаголы _посмотреть и посмотреться_ в PDF варианте словаря Зализняка относятся только к группе 5с. А в группе 9b, кроме _опереться _и других возвратных глаголов с корнем _пер_: _запереться, впереться, подпереться, припереться_ и т д, есть еще глаголы с корнем _тер_: _втереться, затереться, натереться_ и т д. 
И все однокоренные им глаголы, которые не являются возвратными: _запереть, подпереть_ и т д, _натереть, затереть_ и т д. 
Кроме того, есть еще глаголы группы 9b с корнем _мер_: _замереть, отмереть_ - только от них не образуются возвратные глаголы. 
В будущем времени 1-го лица единственного числа все эти глаголы теряют гласный: запрусь (запру), обопрусь, вотрусь (вотру), натрусь (натру), замру.



Assiduous student said:


> Русский викисловарь (в отличие от английского викисловаря) -- моя Библия...


А я в вики-словаре обнаружила, что есть такая классификация Зализняка, и нашла сам словарь. Отличная вещь. И огромный труд составителя - классифицировать все слова по склонениям и спряжениям.


----------



## Assiduous student

lena55313 said:


> А я в вики-словаре обнаружила, что есть такая классификация Зализняка, и нашла сам словарь. Отличная вещь. И огромный труд составителя - классифицировать все слова по склонениям и спряжениям.



Но смотрите, много ошибок в английской версии Викисловаря -- русская вернсия более достоверная, тк составляется русскоговорящими.


----------

